# Ultimate inexpensive all inclusive player...



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

I see that some Blu-Ray players will do SACD now. Is there a decent 3D Blu-Ray player for around $200-$300 that will decode DSD directly without converting to PCM first?

Sorry if this has been asked already.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Look at sony models. SACD is still their thing


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would keep an eye out for a S/H Oppo BDP83 or 80 as they offer the biggest bangs for your bucks :T


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

recruit said:


> I would keep an eye out for a S/H Oppo BDP83 or 80 as they offer the biggest bangs for your bucks :T


He also wants 3D


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

goonstopher said:


> He also wants 3D


:doh: missed that one :blushes:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sony BDP-N570 would be right up your alley then, and they are being sold ridiculously cheap lately.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Do you mean S570? I'll look into that, thank you.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes sorry S570


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking at the Sony 570 as well, but I only think it is 3D ready only (whatever that exactly means). So if 3D is what you are after you may not really get there. But I do believe all Sony's, including the PS3, play SACDs, at least they used to.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Well if "3D ready" is like "cable ready", that means it will work with that technology out of the box, whereas "3D capable" would mean you'd have to buy some extra hardware to make it work. Don't quote me on that of course because I'm new to this also.

Man, I remember when if it said "NTSC", you KNOW it would do what you wanted. I'm also really disappointed that system standards and region codes are still issues with this supposedly wonderful new technology.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

The Sony 570 Blu-Ray player is 3D ready. It can't do 3D right now, but when the Firmware is available later this year you will be able to make it work. I got my parents one of these players for Christmas.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Is that a "for sure" thing about releasing new firmware? I won't have a 3D TV for a while but I do have a CRT HDTV so I think a Blu Ray player is my next home theater purchase. I just don't want to need three different disk players. Now if Sony would make a machine that'll do laserdisc too, I'll be in good shape!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The firmware for 3D has been out for months, I've seen atleast 3 or 4 firmware updates already.

It's listed as 3D-ready because it's been out for over 6 months and at release it wasn't updated for 3D.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

That's great. Thanks for the info on that. It's been MOST helpful!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

wado1942 said:


> I won't have a 3D TV for a while but I do have a CRT HDTV so I think a Blu Ray player is my next home theater purchase.


More than likely your CRT HDTV is 720p and 1080i not full 1080p HD for BluRay, but it will work well enough until you upgrade.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

It's 1080i, correct. I'm not too concerned about 3D right now though. I just don't want to buy a Blu Ray player just to have to upgrade it later though.


----------

